# صناعة جل الشعر



## ابراهيـم (26 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عملت اكتر من مرة جل للشعر
وكل مرة بغير النسب وما زبط معي
كل مرة باعملة منظرة بيكون ممتاز لكن ما بيمسكش على الشعر خالص
يعني لما اجرب الجل على شعري بلاقية عامل زي الكريم المرطب
ياريت تفيدوني بتركيبة للجل كويسة تكون تمسك على الشعر جامد 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (26 أبريل 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا عملت اكتر من مرة جل للشعر
> وكل مرة بغير النسب وما زبط معي
> كل مرة باعملة منظرة بيكون ممتاز لكن ما بيمسكش على الشعر خالص
> ...


 

سبق وذكرت التركيبة ابحث عنها

الذي تصنعه لا يوجد فيه ماده مثبته او نسبتها قليله

غير النسبة


----------



## ابراهيـم (27 أبريل 2010)

ماذا تقصد بالمادة المثبتة هل هي p.v.p???
انا المواد الي وضعتها للتر واحد ماء
كربابول 15 جرام
ثلاثي ايثانول امين 20 جرام
p.v.p k90 جرام 40

جلسرين + مادة حافظة + ريحة الكل 60 جرام

اذا كانت المواد ناقصة ياريت تكتبولي شو المواد الناقصة 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> ماذا تقصد بالمادة المثبتة هل هي p.v.p???
> انا المواد الي وضعتها للتر واحد ماء
> كربابول 15 جرام
> ثلاثي ايثانول امين 20 جرام
> ...


 ادخل على موضوع اطلب اى خلطة وستجد موضوع الاخ الفتى النبيل


----------



## ابراهيـم (1 مايو 2010)

اشكركم اخواني جميعا على مروركم الكريم
ولكن شو الخطأ فب التركيبة الى انا عملتها؟؟؟


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
نسبة الغلسرين كبيرة وهى ما تمنع الجل من الجفاف 
واللة الموفق


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (5 مايو 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> ماذا تقصد بالمادة المثبتة هل هي p.v.p???
> انا المواد الي وضعتها للتر واحد ماء
> كربابول 15 جرام
> ثلاثي ايثانول امين 20 جرام
> ...


 

تستعمل نسبة كبيرة من الكربوبول استعمل 12 غرام فقط لانو حمضي 
ثلاثي ايثانول يعدل القاعدية استعمل 11 غرام وحرك جيدا حتى تختفي التكتلات ويمكن اضافة الايثانول لتعديل الحامضية
نسبة الp.v.p جيدة حافض عليها

لا تستعمل الجلسرين اذا كنت تريد خلطة قاسية كما قال اخي الكريم 
سوف يضهر لون اصفر لا تقلق قم بتلوين المنتج بالأصفر او بالازرق لانتاج منتج اخضر خفيف 
او عبأ بعبوات ليست شفافة

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## moon_semon (8 مايو 2010)

يا جماعه انتوا متأكدين من الطريقة ديت ، طيب يا ريت تكتبوا الطريقة كليها على بعض مع طريقة التصنيع والكميات الصحيحة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مايو 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> ادخل على موضوع اطلب اى خلطة وستجد موضوع الاخ الفتى النبيل


 
لو تكمل معروفك تعطينا رابط المشاركة
بصراحة موضوع اطلب أي خلطة صار كبير جدا ودخلت المواضيع في بعضها 
و تشابكت الأسئلة و بعضها اتنست 
و عملت بحث عن تركيبة الجل 
مرة صادفتها رجعت ثاني لأنقلها لم أعثر إلا على التساؤلات و لم أجد التركيب
أكون ممنون لو تدرج رابط المشركة هنا إذا كان عدك وقت ..........


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مايو 2010)

تركيبة جل منقولة

المادة
الوظيفة
الكمية
PVP (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
مادة مثبتة
gr(30-40 )
كاربابول (كاربومير)
الشكل الجلاتيني للجل
gr7
تري ايتانول أمين
للتعديل واعطاء شكل الجل النهائي
gr5
غليسيرين
اللمعان للشعر
gr50
محسنات (Vit-5B-A ) زيت خروع
تقوية وتغذية الشعر
-----------
مادة حافظة (فورمول ) (لا أحبذ الفورمول هل من بديل )
منع التعفن
2gr
ماء
---------
حتى gr1000



طريقة العمل
الطريقة العامة
قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء
اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول
قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول

طريقة دونكى
قم باضافة محلول الليفسكول الى محلول الكاربابول فيتشكل سائل فيه معلقات قم بفصل المعلقات عن السائل واضف تري ايتانول امين
ثم اكمل وفق الطريقة العامة (غير مستحبة هذه الطريقة بسب صعوبة فصل المعلقات والهدر في العمل )

بعض الملاحظات

* الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك
* قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر
* يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة

لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة

وشكرا


منقول من منتديات الواحة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مايو 2010)

تركيبة منقولة من كتاب Cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations







لكنني لم أعرف المركب المشار إليه بالأزرق
اعتقد أنها المادة المثبتة " الليفيسكول

من لديه خبرة يفيدني وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل 
بالنسبة للمادة التى تسئل عنها هى :
Wacker-Belsil® DMC 6031 is a copolymer of polydimethylsiloxane and organic glycol.
ومرفق ملف المواصفات الفنية لها

وبالنسبة للملاحظات على تراكيب جل الشعر ارى ان كمية الغلسرين كبيرة ويمكن استعمال السوربيتول 70 % كبديل عن الغلسرين بنسبة اقل ( تكفى نسبة فى حدود 1 % ) كما يمكن ان يتم تشكيل الجل بخلط كلا من الكاربابول 940 ( 0.5 % ) مع هيدروكسى بروبايل سيلليلوز ( 2 الى 2.5 % ) والذى يعطى الجل الطراوة المرغوب بها حسب درجة الحرارة فى البلد الذى سيستخدم بة وكمية الامين يجب ان تكون مناسبة لكمية الكاربابول ( مساوية لها تقريبا ) 

واللة الموفق


----------



## ابراهيـم (10 مايو 2010)

اشكركم اخواني جميعا على مشاركتكم
فكل حرف كتبتموه اعاد لي الامل 
لاني كنت قد بدأت افقد الامل
فهذا طمعي في الكرماء

بالنسبة لهذه التركيبة





سراج الدين عابد قال:


> تركيبة جل منقولة





سراج الدين عابد قال:


> المادة
> الوظيفة
> الكمية
> pvp (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
> ...





هذه التركيبة جربتها بالحرف الواحد 
كان منظر الجل رائع ولكن لايثبت الشعر 



بالنسبة للجلسرين والمادة الحافظة وانا شلتها وعملت تركيبة بدونها ونفس المشكلة 
المنظر جيد ومتماسك بالعلبة ولكن لايثبت الشعر 

ما الحل اذن ؟


----------



## chemicaleng (10 مايو 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> اشكركم اخواني جميعا على مشاركتكم
> فكل حرف كتبتموه اعاد لي الامل
> لاني كنت قد بدأت افقد الامل
> فهذا طمعي في الكرماء
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل 
ال pvp يقوم بتثبيت الشعر عبر الترابط بين الشحنات الموجبة الموجودة علية والشحنات السالبة الموجودة فى بروتينات الشعر الموجودة فى الكرياتين ولذا الخطأ قد يكون فى نوع المادة التى تستعملها وارجوا منك شراء ال pvp من مصدر موثوق بة ولو استطعت الحصول على اسمة التجارى ستفيدنا فى تحديد المشكلة 
علما ان كمية 2.5 % منة كافية جدا وفى حدود نسب الاستعمال المناسبة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## حسان النعيمي (10 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم تاكد من شهادات التحليل الخاصة بكل مادة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (11 مايو 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> اشكركم اخواني جميعا على مشاركتكم
> فكل حرف كتبتموه اعاد لي الامل
> لاني كنت قد بدأت افقد الامل
> فهذا طمعي في الكرماء
> ...


----------



## جلكو (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا شباب هاي اول مشاركه الي في هادا المنتدى وحابب افيد الاخ الي سأل عن طريقه تركيب الجل خد هادي الطريقه وهي مضمونه جداااا:
1-تضيف 15غم من الكاربابول الى لتر ماء وتحركه جيدا حتى تمام الذوبان
2-تضيف 35غم من k90)pvp)الى 200ملل ماء في وعاء اخر ويحك جيدا حتى تمام الذوبان
3-تضيف 20ملل من الجلسرين عل الكاربابول المذاب
4-تضيف 15ملل من الثلاثي ايثانول امين على الكاربابول
5-تضيف الرائحه والماده الحافظه بشيئ بسيط على الكاربابول
6-تضيف k90 المذاب على الكاربابول وتحرك جيدا فتنتج عندك ماده الجل
لا تنسوني من دعائكم00000


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا : مشكورين على المجهود الرائع اللى انت عاملينه ؟
ثانيا انا ليا تجربه فى الجل بس المشكله التى كانت معى انى لم احصل على pvpولم اعرف مصدره 
وكانت المشكلة الثانيه اللى بتصادفنى انى اللون بيبقى ابيض شفاف ثم يتعكر بعد اسبوع او اسبوعين ثم يصفر كعفن


----------



## طارق ابو عمرو (25 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفورمالين يعتبر من المواد المسرطنة 
يستخدم كمادة حافظة بيروكرول


----------



## faycelou (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا صنعت الجل اكثر من مرة المشكل هو وجود فقاعات كثيرة فما هو الحل أفيدونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## faycelou (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا صنعت الجل اكثر من مرة المشكل هو وجود فقاعات كثيرة فما هو الحل أفيدونا جزاكم الله خير
انتظر الرد السريع من فضلكم


----------



## faycelou (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عملت الجل عدة مرات والمشكل هو وجود فقاعات كثيرة افبدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faycelou (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عملت الجل عدة مرات والمشكل هو وجود فقاعات كثيرة افبدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faycelou (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد معكم وكتبت اكثر من مرة مشكلتي ولم يجبني احد افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا انا عملت الجل اكثر من مرة المشكلة فقاعات الهواء الكثيرة ولم اجد الحل ربي يحفض الجميع


----------



## hamedabdalaziz (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم الpvp اسمه التجاري هو ناسونا يوجد منه سائل كوري ومنه بودر صيني او اندونيسي والاندنوسي افضل ان وجدته اما عن نسبته فهي لا تتجاوز ال1% لان اكثر من ذلك يصبح مضر بالصحه من الطبيعي ان محلات الكيماويات يغشون في المواد ويشترون مواد ضعيفه الجوده للكسب الاكثر فقد تقع في تلك المشكله ام عن الاخ الذي تكلم عن كثره الفقاعات فانصحه بان يترك الكربابول يذوب في الماء يوما كاملا ولا يضع الايثانول الا عند التاكد ان الكاربوبول قد ذاب في الماء لان كثرة التقليب خاصا بالخلاط هو من يفعل كثرة الفقاعات مع العلم ان الفقاعات لابد ان تجدها لكن بنسبه ضعيفه


----------



## tamer0111 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كيف اصنع شامبوا للشعر بطرقة صحيحة


----------



## faycelou (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي حميد وشكرا على المعلومات ولاكن بالرغم اني تركت الكربوبول في الماء لمدة 24ساعة وبقيت الفقاعات مع العلم اني استعمل نسبة 2بالمئة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faycelou (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم النسبة الكاربوبول هي 1بالمئة وليست 2بالمئة فقط خطأ كتابي افيدونا جزاكم الله خيير الجزاء تركت الكربوبول مدة 24 ساعة في الماء وبقي الفقعات وما نوعية الكحول المستعمل وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## hussein2020 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (11 فبراير 2012)

جلكو قال:


> مرحبا شباب هاي اول مشاركه الي في هادا المنتدى وحابب افيد الاخ الي سأل عن طريقه تركيب الجل خد هادي الطريقه وهي مضمونه جداااا:
> 1-تضيف 15غم من الكاربابول الى لتر ماء وتحركه جيدا حتى تمام الذوبان
> 2-تضيف 35غم من k90)pvp)الى 200ملل ماء في وعاء اخر ويحك جيدا حتى تمام الذوبان
> 3-تضيف 20ملل من الجلسرين عل الكاربابول المذاب
> ...



هذا هو الكلام المضبوط السهل اللي من غير كلاكيع مشكور اخونا اول مشاركة:85:


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (7 يناير 2015)

هل من بديل لمادة البي في بي ارجو الرد


----------



## yaser01220 (25 يونيو 2016)

(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)​


----------

